# look what followed me home



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok- I admit, I have an addiction . . .

Found an add on Craigslist for five old machines. I was very interested in a few, but for the price I brought them all home. And it was a nice road trip for DH. He works seasonal, and is getting tired of sitting home so much. Though it does give him time to work on the sewing machines for me!

Free - was in a nice cabinet. This one is old enough it does not say "westinghouse" on it.











I won't keep the machine (has all attachments too) but I am keeping the cabinet. DH will get it all cleaned up and working, and then we'll find a home for her. We have plenty of motors so DH may make a base and put a motor on it, then it won't need to be in a treadle cabinet. 


And the cabinet it came in. Needs a bit of work, but overall in very nice condition.











Two more Singers - the red eye is OK, but the other is a seized up, very rusty 201. That was a disappointment, I really hoped the 201 would be in better shape. 










The cabinet the red eye came in. I'll be using the components of this cabinet. It's not in nice enough shape to be worth restoring- and it looks like it's got mismatched drawers (not just the knobs, but the wood). 











And the other treadle cabinet, a smaller, new Singer. This one would be neat to restore, but the wood is almost completely trashed. 










This machine came in the second singer treadle - model 15, and worth fixing up. I'll put a motor on it and figure out what to do with it later. 










And the real gem - a model 128 in the bottom of a bentwood case. Knee control is trash though. The best part is I had picked up an old machine at the antique shop for $30, and it just so happened to come with the TOP of a bentwood case in this size - it has slightly different latches, but I can replace them to make it work. 




















This weekend when we go to the farm to visit Mom (she should be home by then) we'll pick up the old Viking 21A that my sister from WI picked up for me a few weeks ago. She and my other sister where curious, so they plugged it in and threaded it up, and said it sewed nicely. 

Son is picking me up a 99 in a very nice cabinet (with a bunch of accessories) and Tracy (Happy Junker) is babysitting a Red Eye in a beautiful treadle cabinet. Will be making a trip to MO soon, but not until it stops snowing down there!

Here is my last project, machine for it should arrive tomorrow (opps, forgot to mention that one). 











And the Red Eye DH is working on now.









This one is being converted to hand crank. It goes in a bentwood case. I bought this for the restored treadle, but then changed my mind since I got the other cabinet with an even nicer Red Eye in it.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Why not fix them up and sell them?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice finds! I would love to find one to go into the cabinet that I inherited from my great aunt. I like the cabinet, but I'd like it even better if there were a machine in it!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's not worth the effort to try to sell them to make money- unless you manage to pick up one dirt cheap with immaculate decals, but I hate to see good ones go to waste just because they aren't as "pretty". We support a women's shelter, so I am going to ask if they may have a use for some working straight stitch machines. It's on the reservation, so they may have some women that come through there that would love to have one, or maybe they could be used by the women and kids while they are staying in a safe home until other arrangements can be made. We'd make sure they were all cleaned, oiled and timed first.

Giving them away is so much easier than selling them. Dh can easily make a wood base for them, and he wanted to practice his dovetail joints anyway. Maybe there will be someone on the Barter Board who will want one for the cost of shipping. 

I'm in love with vintage furniture, and sewing machines, so this allows me to feed both passions. And they are small enough that I can deal with them in the house and by myself.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful finds Macy. I have the Free one in the same cabinet. Mine cleaned up wonderfully. I do need to get a new belt--broke one. It sews nice and steady once you're used to the treadling. I keep mine in the living room .

Did you get any accessories with it or the owner's manual? Mine came with both. Let me know if you need any photocopies from the manual.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

i think the Free machines were made in Belvidere,Il. Anyone confirm that?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have to stop reading here! My mom had a treadle sewing machine and I watched her sew on it for hours. Now, I am wanting one. I will have to keep an eye out for a good one. They look so neat.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Interesting reading on this topic



> http://www.granny-miller.com/treadle-sewing-machine-advice/


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I really like that first one Cathy. I'd say you are a collector. Did your long arm come in yet?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

DH called and said I got two machines today. He isn't going to toch the box the long arm is in.

He opened the other one with the 127 in it. Looks like the picture, but guess what - it does not turn. Silly me, I assumed it would, but upon closer reading, no where in the add does it actually say it works. . . It says "in good condition assuming it's age". Good thing I didn't pay much, and DH says he figures he can get it all working again. 

Tracy - you want that "Free" machine? Steve said he would go through it and get it working if you are interested. I'm going to take the base out of the cabinet that it fits in too, and you can have the manual and attachements. 

I really do think I'm done with machines now. I'm like that, get a hankering for something, get a level of a collection and then decide it's COMPLETE and stop. 

1. 66 redeye in a treadle enclosed cabinet
2. 127 (vibrating shuttle) in an open treadle cabinet
3. 128 (3/4 version of the 127) in a bent wood case w built in knee lever
4. 66 Redeye in a full size bentwood case - converted to hand crank
5. 201 in cabinet
6. 66 Godzilla finish, black side in cabinet - near full collection of black side attachments (this one I was not going to save but DH fell in love with it)
7. 99 (3/4 version of the 66) in a portable case
8. 99 in a cabinet (fell in love with the cabinet)
9. 221 Featherweight in case. I am going to convert the "free" cabinet as a stand for the Featherweight to sit on.
10. 15 - not sure if I'm going to keep this or not. DH likes the treadle cabinet it came in, but it would need a lot of work and I wasn't planning on having three treadles, or even a model 15. 

I'm not counting DH's 513, or any of the vikings. 

So really, is ten old singers that many to have as a collection?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That cabinet in the second and fourth picture is just like my cabinet that my 15-90 is in.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Macy, if Tracy doesn't want the machine I'd be more than happy to pay for shipping.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Macy, I'd say you have the beginnings of a nice little museum! 

Congrats on finding a 127 AND a 128!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

You aren't done! You need a 401a!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh I wish I was closer! I would take that Free off your hands. I have one but in worse shape and the wrong shuttle. 
Beautiful machines! I'm not buying any right now though.....unless of course they cost me nothing or it's one I really really want!~


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think I've created a monster - my husband is "bonding" with these machines and I'm not sure if he's going to let me re-home that FREE model. 

Came home from work and he told me all the info he found out about it online, and how it's going to need to be taken apart and cleaned and adjusted and then he said 'I think I'm warming up to that machine" 

Big sigh - that means I'll need to find somewhere else for the featherweight, as I'm sure if he wants me to keep the machine, he'll want it back in the original cabinet too. Oh well, not a high price for having someone that is willing to fully clean and time these old machines. He's working on the fourth one now (model 66) and looking forward to starting on the FREE. 

Yes - this is the same guy giving me grief two days ago about having TOO MANY. Keeps him out of trouble during his off season though.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Pack him a lunch and send him down. Dave needs help building decks! LOL...


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Somewhere else, or someONE else for the Featherweight?


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sure that's another place, not another person. lol...


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Did I say something about being done buying machines? Ok, so I was wrong. Going to pick up a Singer 237 on my way into MN tomorrow. Only $25 and comes with a cute cabinet. This one IS for DH though, not sure why he got a hankering for one like this, but he's been watching a few on Ebay. 

Also hoping to get a hold of a seller with a viking 6430 advertized, DH will call tonight and see if it's available. Need that one for parts.

The LA is still in the box, no time until we get home. I'd better get off the computer and finish up the quilt.


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

Not intending to hijack your thread but I bought at an auction an old singer treadle that was siezed up. It actually had a dirt doppers nest way up inside it. After much cleaning then wd40 it is now a working machine. I am so proud of it, love the old stuff.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Glad you got the machine working. These old ones seem rather indestructible. 
We got the 237 and picked up the old viking. Could not hook up for the second viking as seller wont be home while we are in the area. Will share picks when I get home.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have to quit going to visit Mom - I was picking up the Viking 21A that my sister got for me for $30 near her home in WI. DH has been wanting a 237, so we got that one is a nice small cabinet $25, then found a 403A at an antique shop for $35.

Also found a beautiful fiddle base Singer in a coffin top treadle cabinet. I was in love but DH insisted it would not fit in the car. The bad part (and seriously bad from a collector point) is someone had put a coat of poly over the cabinet. Made it very pretty and shiny, they did a good job at least - but to me that took away a huge value. 

And then since we were driving right through, I called on the Viking 21E that was in the local craigslist. It was still available so we stopped in. DH fell in love, so for $56 we brought that one home too. It does not have the accessories or cams, and has been rewired with a singer footpedal. Has one broken thread guide, but otherwise looks very nice.

We ended up at that place for 3 hours - because DH got to talking with the owner (couple a few years older than us) and she hauled out her "not working for two years" viking 6020, and DH stepped up to the challenge since he's been in and out of the 6530s and they are similar. BTW- she also had two Sears Kenmore machines she was using, but she loved the 6020 the most.

Problem was timing of the bobbin case, though it's questionable what caused it to get off as they rarely do that (may have something else broken that slipped) DH fussed with it and got the timing right, and owner said it hasn't sewn that well for a very long time. 

We didn't get home until 11pm- got things unloaded, checked on the chicks and then went to bed!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Pictures









the green case goes with the first machine










The white case goes with the second Viking in the first picture


The two cabinets for the singers are in the background - we take the machines out and legs off for transport. 










This is the 127 and the treadle cabinet it will be going in. Right now machine is seized. Supposedly it worked before it was shipped, so hopefully something loose has only slipped and it will not need replacement parts to get it working.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I am speechless... other than to say really like the look of those older green Vikings! LOL...


----------

